# Empire Builder Westbound?



## Robert (Dec 23, 2015)

Hi there. I'm a longtime forum reader, rarely a poster. Several months back, I booked a CZ trip departing today in a roomette CHI-EMY. However, due to an unfortunate unforeseen circumstance, we cannot go today and instead have decided based on price and availability of both sleeper space and airline tickets to head CHI-SEA on the EB on 12/30. One silver lining was that we were able to snag a bedroom for nominally more than a roomette. We look forward to New Years Eve in our rolling bedroom.

However, last night it dawned on me that the EB westbound in winter goes through Glacier National Park at night. That's quite a letdown. Is there a chance we can see anything by moonlight? Perhaps we can glimpse the mountains by the light of the stations?

Alternatively, can you tell us what there is worth seeing during daylight? How impressive are the Cascades? What's out there in North Dakota and Montana? Changing the trip to another time really is not an option, so I am just looking for some highlights to look forward to along the way. Nonetheless, I am still furiously checking Southwest Airlines' website to see if I can switch our airline tickets to go the other direction (so far to no avail).

This forum has been a great help to us in planning the trip and we fully intend to ride the CZ another time. Your thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## jebr (Dec 23, 2015)

Honestly, if people don't take their holiday lights down by then, seeing all of them in the small towns was enjoyable for me. You'll also get a nice glimpse of the Mississippi at St. Paul Union Depot if they park the train on the north side during that stop.

I'm not sure what's on the western end, except a lot of open, flat prairie in eastern North Dakota.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Dec 23, 2015)

There won't be a moon until late in the evening on the 30th, as it will be five days past the full moon, but mountains in snow can be seen by starlight if it is clear. Turn off your cabin lights, close the curtains to the hallway, and sit with your face close to the window to minimize reflections. You will be surprised how much you can see.

There will be quite a lot of light when the moon does rise later. Sunrisesunset.com says that the moonrise at Browning, MT, will be 10:49pm, so if you are a night-owl, you will get to see quite a lot by moonlight. It should be a beautiful night!! I am sure you will have a wonderful trip! Please do let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2015)

That's really wonderful to hear. We will certainly be up that night as we will be in Montana on 12/31 and ringing in the new year on the train! Will the attendant bring us some ice to chill the champagne? I haven't taken an Amtrak LD since I was a kid when we took the CZ from Chicago to Fraser. I was super bummed about missing the CZ (and seeing the rest of the route), but now I can pick up three new states in ND, MT, and ID.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice trip,were envious!And snagging a Bedroom is good Karma for this Looking trip!

In addition to what the others have posted, look for Buffalo, elk,deer, wolves and msybe Big Horn sheep on this route even though the praries of North Dakota and Eastern Montana are miles and miles of miles!

You will also see lots of oil tankers, and after leaving Spokane, where the #7 and #27 Sections split for Seattle and Portland,ya'll will go through the Beautiful Cascades and the Looooong Cascade tunnel, and once you reach the Coast will roll down Puget Sound into Seattle along the water.Hopefully it will be a clear day along the Coast!

If youre lucky there will be some Snow in the Cascades, it gives them a Wintery Wonderland Look!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Dec 23, 2015)

Bob Dylan said:


> If youre lucky there will be some Snow in the Cascades, it gives them a Wintery Wonderland Look!


Ah, there WILL be snow! Here's the DOT road cams for Stevens Pass (use the west-to-east buttons to click through the cams and see what it looks like today). It's not going to warm up and melt any time soon.


----------



## JayPea (Dec 23, 2015)

The Cascades are beautiful any time of year and I can personally guarantee there will be a lot of snow in the mountains. And the Puget Sound west of the Cascades is a pretty view too. Enjoy!


----------



## KauaiJohn (Dec 23, 2015)

It is a beautiful trip at any time of day. The one thing that impressed me about rural Montana was the sheer volume of junk cars surrounding every farm house


----------

